# Traditions Crackshot XBR



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Came across this if it hasn't already been posted. Might be a cheap one gun-bow combo to have around. Could see it for hunting once the SHTF and you don't have to worry about any laws.

Wonder if you could shoot a 22lr through the bow upper. With out the arrow of course. Then it would be easy to load and shoot for whatever appears large or small game.


----------

